# my 10 week old devil dog Maltese/Chi



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

Little Annabell is getting big. Finally weighs a full pound!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How cute is that.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Very cute indeed! She looks younger than 10 weeks. :wub:


----------



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks! Shes a handful!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Adorable!!


----------



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone. When I rescued her, I was told she was a long coat Chihuahua. ..shes clearly not. Lol, we dont mind though. She's alot of fun.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh is she ever cute!!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, is that cute or what?? And the very best of luck with her as she sure is one adorable little Malt!!


----------



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks! She keeps me on my toes!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh she is the cutest thing ever! I love her ears!!! Grow baby grow.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg!! I love her :wub: She is soooooo adorable!!! With that face I think she can get away with anything, lol!


----------



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

She can just about get away with anything right now. She looks sweet and innocent but shes really a white Tazmanian devil. Lol...rips through like a tornado. She's just too darn cute to stay mad at. I rescued her at just 4 weeks old so were working on bite inhibition and manners :/


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Annabell Noel said:


> She can just about get away with anything right now. She looks sweet and innocent but shes really a white Tazmanian devil. Lol...rips through like a tornado. She's just too darn cute to stay mad at. I rescued her at just 4 weeks old so were working on bite inhibition and manners :/


Wow! That must be a challenge. What's her story? Did her birth mom pass away?


----------



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes, mom passed away and 2 puppies lived out of the litter. When I got her she was covered in fleas. She was very anemic and weak. If I didn't get her when I did, she probably wouldn't have lived long. I dont know what happened to the other puppy in the litter. I was they kept her, then gave her away...I feel so bad for leaving her behind. I didn't know how bad of shape annabell was in until I got her home and saw the fleas. They literally handed her to me in a box wrapped in a towel in the mcdonalds parking lot one night. It was cold so I didnt unwrap her until I got her home. I was just going to wipe her down to clean her up but saw how she was completely covered in fleas. I bathed her and picked fleas off her little body for an hour. I was told she was a long coat Chihuahua but clearly she isn't. I requested pics of the mom and they only emailed me a grainy picture and she looked to have bald patches from fleas or mange.


----------

